# ferocious



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Ferocious
Function: adjective
Etymology: Latin feroc-, ferox, literally, fierce looking, from ferus + -oc-, -ox (akin to Greek ps eye) -- more at EYE
1 : exhibiting or given to extreme fierceness and unrestrained violence and brutality <a ferocious predator>
2 : extremely intense <ferocious heat>
synonym see FIERCE
- fe·ro·cious·ly adverb
- fe·ro·cious·ness noun


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Weve got one of those too


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I've got one of those as well, I sometimes think he's part crocodile, and part kangaroo, I suppose I've got myself a Golden crocarooo


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh oh, now I'm too scared to go to bed tonight. I'll be up all night with bad dreams about scary dogs


----------



## goldenfrodo (Sep 1, 2005)

I love the picture of your dogs, Dave


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I've just stumbled onto your alphabet pictures...I'm gonna keep reading them!! Nice Shots!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Has there been a rabies outbreak that nobody told me about??? :


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love those perly whites


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

good to see everyone practicing good teeth hygiene. I love the ferocious pictures of the sweet lovable doggies.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Cujo GRF style!!!!!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a couple of those here too...lol.. :doh:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

yeh, those pics were loads of fun !!


----------

